#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  супы

## Дина Скатова

Нашла вот рецепты двух супов))
Щавельный суп:
Берут щавель зеленый - 100 г, грибы белые - 100 г, морковь - 2-3 шт, лук - 1 шт. Из специй используем свежий, наструганный острым ножом имбирь - 1-2 ч. ложки, перец черный и соль - по вкусу. В 1 л холодной воды положить мелко порезанные луковицу, морковь, грибы, довести до кипения. Через 3 минуты положить щавель, добавить специи и варить еще 3 минуты. Настоять полчаса под крышкой. Людям типа «слизь» есть без сметаны!
Ламский суп

Если организм только-только заболевает, хорошо приготовить Ламский суп: 0,5 литра кипятка добавить 2-3 ложки баранины (баранину можно заменить курицей), нарезанной очень мелко, с ноготок. Добавить чеснок, лук, перец, имбирь, кориандр, кардамон. Кипятить 5-10 минут, слегка остудить и пить горячим по стакану утром и вечером. Суп повышает иммунитет и подавляет жар.
Особенно актуально сейчас, в промозглую погоду))
Все доброго здоровья, не болейте))))

----------

Akaguma (11.08.2011), Чиффа (06.11.2010)

----------


## Акулина

Легко и быстро можно приготовить супы пюре.


Картофельный суп

Чистим картофель и режем его на кубики, затем режем мелко репчатый лук, пассеруем его до золотого цвета.
В куриный бульон (можно его приготовить с помощью кубика) добавляем жареный лук и картофель, добавляем специи по вкусу и мускатный орех. Душистое блюдо должно вариться около получаса, после чего снимаем его с огня.
Суп нужно взбить блендером или миксером до однородной массы, добавляем горячее кипяченое молоко.
Подаем суп горячим. В каждую тарелочку кладем натертый твердый сыр и ждем, пока он расплавится, затем аккуратно перемешиваем и подаем, посыпав зеленым луком, укропом и гренками! 

 Продукты:
Бульон куриный,
Сыр твердых сортов (Пармезан, Грюйер, Грана Падано, Пекорино Романо),
Сливочное масло (50 г),
Мускатный орех тертый (1 ч.л.),
Молоко коровье (8 ст.л.),
Лук репчатый (2 шт.),
Картофель (700 г)

----------

Akaguma (11.08.2011)

----------


## Joy

Рисовый суп

Отварить рис до полуготовности. (10-15 минут)
Обжарить в подсолнечном масле мелко порезанные морковь и лук.
Поместить всё в кастрюлю, добавить картофель, порезанный на кубики, пару кусочков корня сельдерея и залить водой. 
Добавить перец, соль.
Варить 15-20 минут.
Посыпать зеленью петрушки.

Фасолевый суп

Белую фасоль отварить на 2/3 готовности (30 мин) с солью, одной целой луковицей и лавровым листом в достаточном для супа количестве воды.
Болгарский зеленый перец и морковь порезать на плоские средние кусочки и обжарить на раст. масле, добавив асафетиду, перец и соль.
Картошку порезать кубиками.
Все соединить и варить 15-20 минут.
Посыпать зеленью укропа.

----------


## Майя П

Суп томатно–луковый, острый... ммм вкусно и красиво, главное не переварить лук (иначе как сопли))))

подается с гренками с сыром... вообще вариантов масса, 

	Для рецепта вам потребуется: 	 	
 		вода - 1.5 л 
 лук репчатый - 800г 
 морковь (сладкая) - 2 шт. 
 сельдерей (корень) - шайба 10 мм 
 сельдерей (стебель) - 1 шт. 
 петрушка (корень) - 1 шт. 
 томаты (в собственном соку) - 500г 
 томатный соус - 500г 
 фенхель(если есть) - 1 шт. 
 петрушка (зелень), укроп (зелень) - по вкусу 
 сельдерей (зелень) - по вкусу 
 пеперони (жгучии перец) - 10 мм 
 перец черный (молотый) - 1 ч.л. 
 соль - 2 ст.л. 
 растительное масло - 4 ст.л. 
 лавровый лист - 3 шт. 




Нарезать все коренья соломкой или на крупной терке (лук 1\4 колец) 

Нарезанные 4 луковицы, морковь, корень сельдерея пассировать на раскаленном растительном масле почти до готовности, затем в середину сковороды добавить очишенные и нарезанные томаты – всю банку, без сока и еще 2-3 минуты пассировать. Все перемешать и тушить 10 мин на слабом огне. 

В кипящую воду заложить пассированные коренья и томатную пасту, влить горячий картофельный отвар, добавить соль. 

Довести до кипения и заложить нарезанные 8 шт луковиц, мелко нарезанные стебель сельдерея и чашечку фенхеля. Варить 5 мин. 

Добавить всю нарезанную зелень (количеством около 1 бокала), молотый перец, пеперони, лавровый лист и варить пока лук не перестанет хрустеть (главное – его не переварить: не будет сохранены витамины). 

Снять с огня и оставить настаиваться 15 – 20 мин с закрытой крышкой. 

Можно подавать с майонезом, сухариками; со сметаной, с сыром, натертым на крупной терке.

----------


## Слава Эркин

Ну, вообще, если речь зашла о супах...
Скажу чесно, я сторонник простоты. И в своей профессианальной деятельности придерживаюсь принципа : < Чем проще, тем лутше >.Не перегибая палку, конечно. Так вот. Почти все не супы-пюрэ готовлю так, морковка, лук, сельдирей - нарезаем и обжариваем, а птом добавляем доминирующий компанент( фосоль, хумус,чичевица,жёлтая, коричневая,оранжевая, чёрная, горох, маш, полнуй рис, и т. д.) и варим пока всё не свариться. В конце ( и только в конце ) добавляем зелень ( петрушку или кинзу или мяту или всё вместе). Соль и специи по вкусу. Хорошо если корни есть... 
Нет смысла добавлять, что все продукю должны быть свежими и, по возможности, органическими.
Вообще суп - замечательная еда! Готовится просто и быстро, большое поле для творчества, не дорого, легче жуётся и усваевается и... после такой готовки легко моется посуда!

----------


## Dron

> Скажу чесно, я сторонник простоты.


И это прекрасно.



> И в своей профессианальной деятельности


Господь с вами



> придерживаюсь принципа : < Чем проще, тем лутше >.


Классный юмор, так еще Чехов шутил



> Не перегибая палку, конечно. Так вот. Почти все не супы-пюрэ готовлю так, морковка, лук, сельдирей


СельдЕрей



> - нарезаем и обжариваем, а птом добавляем доминирующий компанент


КомпОнент



> ( фосоль,


ФАсоль



> хумус,


?



> чичевица,


ЧЕчевица



> жёлтая, коричневая,оранжевая, чёрная, горох, маш,


Маш?



> полнуй рис, и т. д.) и варим пока всё не свариться. В конце ( и только в конце ) добавляем зелень ( петрушку или кинзу или мяту или всё вместе). Соль и специи по вкусу. Хорошо если корни есть... 
> Нет смысла добавлять, что все продукю должны быть свежими и, по возможности, органическими.
> Вообще суп - замечательная еда! Готовится просто и быстро, большое поле для творчества, не дорого, легче жуётся и усваевается и... после такой готовки легко моется посуда!


Неоспоримо

----------

Буль (14.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Joy

Слава Эркин, в ворде можно проверять орфографию, вставив текст.

----------

Буль (14.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Dron

Слава Эркин, не тратьте время на ворд, лучше выдайте еще один рецепт, чтоб было вкусно и вообще, людям на радость.

----------


## Буль

> Ну, вообще, если речь зашла о супах...
> Скажу чесно


Я скажу честно что более жестокого насилия над русским языком мне видеть не приходилось! Это либо ужас, либо насмешка. Считаю себя обязанным обсудить соответствующее правило в среде модераторов. Мне кажется что в 21-м веке подобный *кошмар* нельзя оставлять без внимания.

----------

Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Alex

Хуммус - это нут (или по-узбекски нохуд). Продается на рынке у узбеков. Внешне выглядит как очень крупный угловатый горох серо-желтоватого цвета. Маш - это мелкая зеленая фасоль. Продается там же.

И нечего придираться к Славе (хотя мне тоже ашипки глаз режут). Человек не в России живет, в конце концов. Может, у него и клавиатуры русской нет.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.08.2011), sergey (14.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Хуммус - это нут (или по-узбекски нохуд). Продается на рынке у узбеков. Внешне выглядит как очень крупный угловатый горох серо-желтоватого цвета.


Найн. Хумус-- это такая закуска из перетёртого в пюре нута, оливкового масла и специй.

----------

Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Йа-йа. "...также блюдо известно под названиями *нут, нухат, нохат*, гарбанзо, чикпис"

----------

Alex (14.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## sergey

> Найн. Хумус-- это такая закуска из перетёртого в пюре нута, оливкового масла и специй.





> В арабском языке и на иврите «хуммус» означает как просто горох нут, так и саму закуску.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5%...BC%D1%83%D1%81

----------

Alex (14.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Вот тут и выясняется, кто практик, а кто лингвист  :Big Grin: 

Кстати, если в томатный супчик Майи добавить жменьку морепродуктов, должна получиться вкуснотень  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Как раз таки да. По-арабски "хуммус", как написали товарищи выше - это и сам горох, и закуска из него (кстати, в викистатье про закуску дословно сказано "хуммус бе-тхине", то есть "нут с кунжутной пастой" - кунжутная паста, или тхине, является непременной составляющей блюда, без которой ничего не получится). Не далее как этой зимой в арабской закусочной в Иерусалиме мой внимание привлек пункт в меню "хуммус ма'а хуммус", т.е. "хуммус с хуммусом". Как выяснилось, это хуммус (пюре) с цельным вареным нутом.
Иврисом я почти не владею, но вот что говорит гуглопереводчик: http://translate.google.ru/#ru|iw|%D0%BD%D1%83%D1%82 (а вот на арабский он переводит неправильно и нут обзывает зеленым горохом).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я скажу честно*[,]* что более жестокого насилия над русским языком мне видеть не приходилось! Это либо ужас, либо насмешка. Считаю себя обязанным обсудить соответствующее правило в среде модераторов. Мне кажется*[,]* что в 21-м веке подобный *кошмар* нельзя оставлять без внимания.


А если быть до конца честным, то кто будет не оставлять без внимания пунктуацию? : )

----------

Pema Sonam (14.08.2011), Артем Тараненко (14.08.2011), Денис Евгеньев (14.08.2011), Дондог (16.08.2011)

----------


## Буль

> кунжутная паста, или тхине, является непременной составляющей блюда, без которой ничего не получится


Подскажите, тхине делается из сырого кунжута или его предварительно обжаривают?

----------


## Буль

> А если быть до конца честным, то кто будет не оставлять без внимания пунктуацию? : )


Тот, кто заметит ошибку.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тот, кто заметит ошибку.


В общем, нужон отдельный тред: "Правописание до Просветления доведёт!"
Для справки: многие из великих писателей (к примеру -- Гоголь) были людьми не шибко грамотными. Да и Хуйнэна, к примеру, грамостность не шибко заботила...
Наконец, много лет уже общаюсь с очень грамотной девушкой, бывшей отличницей и т.п., но периодически допускающей, даже после внимательного вычитывания ею текста перед публикацией его на сайте, вопиющие ошибки. Когда обращаю на них её внимание, отвечает: "Ну не могу же я каждое слово проверять в словаре? : )"

----------


## Alex

> Подскажите, тхине делается из сырого кунжута или его предварительно обжаривают?


Вот это не знаю. Я всегда покупаю готовую. В Москве тхине продается в "Индийских специях". У вас в Питере был сирийский магазин где-то в районе Чёрной речки (в прошлом году точно работал, как сейчас - не в курсе). Вот координаты: ул. Савушкина, д.40/6, тел: 975-10-33.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Обсуждение правописания как будто запрещено Правилами форума...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Подскажите, тхине делается из сырого кунжута или его предварительно обжаривают?


Рецепт.
А если кунжут не очищенный -- рекомендуют очистить, иначе будет горше...

----------

Alex (14.08.2011), Буль (15.08.2011)

----------


## Слава Эркин

Друзья, спасибо за небезразличие!
В подписи надо было писать : < Извините за грамматические ошобки >.
Но, хвала Небесам, я всё таки писал в Буддийском, а не в лингвистическом форуме, и люди здесь ( почти все ) смотрят на содержание, а не на форму. Я понимаю что 21год из 39-ти проживания не в русскоговорящей стране меня не оправдывают! Ещё раз простите.
А рецептами по возможности с удовольствием поделюсь! Я держу органическую, вегитарианскую кухню, дело идёт!

----------

Joy (24.09.2021), Kit (15.08.2011), Pema Sonam (14.08.2011), Майя П (15.08.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2011), Шавырин (14.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Д
> А рецептами по возможности с удовольствием поделюсь! Я держу органическую, вегитарианскую кухню, дело идёт!


Успехов и процветания в работе.

----------

Слава Эркин (14.08.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Йа-йа. "...также блюдо известно под названиями *нут, нухат, нохат*, гарбанзо, чикпис"


Ох, как его хорошо бханте Раудекс делал, когда к нам на затворы приезжал  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Акулина

Я люблю супы.
Любимый суп

Вкусный куриный суп с помидорами и сметаной готовится из доступных продуктов, а результат потрясающий.
Продукты 
Куриный окорочок - 1 шт. (250 г)
Картофель -  1 шт. (150 г)
Помидор -  1 шт. (100 г)
Лук репчатый - 1 шт. (70 г)
Сметана - 2 ст.л. (60 г)
Зелень укропа и петрушки - 10 г
Масло растительное для жарки - 1 ст.л.
Соль - по вкусу
Перец - по вкусу
Вода - 1,5 л

Подготовить продукты для любимого куриного супа с помидорами.
Куриный окорочок отварить на медленном огне в 1,5 л воды до готовности, примерно 30 минут.
Достать окорочок из бульона, дать остыть, а затем отделить мясо от кости. Порвать мясо на небольшие кусочки.
Бульон процедить и перелить обратно в кастрюлю.
В кастрюлю с бульоном выложить куриное мясо, поставить на плиту закипать.
Тем временем картошку почистить и порезать небольшими кубиками. Высыпать в бульон, варить 5 минут.
Помидор тоже порезать небольшими кубиками.
Выложить помидор в бульон с картошкой и курицей, варить минут 5-7.
Лук почистить и порезать кубиками.
Обжарить лук на растительном масле до золотистости.
Высыпать обжаренный лук в куриный суп с картофелем и помидорами.
Также добавить в суп сметану, посолить, поперчить, варить пару минут.
Зелень мелко порубить.
Добавить зелень в суп, варить еще 1 минуту.
Куриный суп с помидорами готов. Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Акулина

Просто приготовить щавельный суп рецепт.
Суп из щавеля

Самый простой суп из щавеля. Готовим на обед?
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Щавель - 200 г
Картофель - 2 шт.
Масло растительное - 1	ст. ложка
Сметана - 2 ст. ложки
Яйцо, сваренное вкрутую - 1 шт.
Соль - 1 ч. ложка (по вкусу)
Вода - 1 л

Продукты для рецепта перед вами.

Поставить на огонь кастрюлю с водой, довести до кипения.
Пока вода греется картофель очистить, вымыть, нарезать кубиками.
В кипяток опустить картофель, варить в подсоленной воде около 20 мин.
Перебрать, очистить листья щавеля.
Измельчить листья щавеля.
Добавить промытые и измельченные листья щавеля и довести до кипения. Налить растительное масло.
После этого снять суп с огня, дать постоять 15 минут.
Разлить суп по тарелкам, добавить сметану и нарезанное дольками вареное яйцо.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Шавырин

Круто, но это всё в открытом доступе есть .

Даёшь "суп из валежника" (с) 2018 ! *  :Smilie: 

* М/б шутка

----------

Алма (01.06.2019)

----------


## Алма

А я борщ люблю .
Рецепт не дам :Big Grin:

----------


## Акулина

Я люблю шпинат рецепты.
Суп сырный со шпинатом

Люблю супы из свежей зелени. Так сказать, аромат весны. И вкусно, и полезно... Как вам мой сырный суп со шпинатом?
Продукты 
(на 8 порций)
Шпинат свежий - 200 г
Сыр плавленый - 100 г
Рис - 1/3-1/2 стакана
Картофель - 2-3 шт.
Морковь - 1 шт.
Лук репчатый - 1 шт.
Яйца - 2 шт.
Лук зеленый - по вкусу
Укроп свежий - по вкусу
Соль - по вкусу
Масло растительное - 30 г
Вода - 2,5 л

Как приготовить сырный суп со шпинатом:

Налить в кастрюлю 2,5 л воды, поставить на огонь. Тем временем шпинат хорошо промыть, оторвать листья от стеблей.
Листья шпината нарезать.
Лук и морковь очистить и вымыть. Лук нарезать кубиками. Морковь натереть на крупной терке.
Картофель почистить, помыть, нарезать кубиками.
Рис хорошо промыть "в нескольких водах".
В кипящую воду опустить рис и картофель. Варить 15 минут.
Яйца сварить вкрутую (8-10 минут), остудить, очистить и нарезать кубиками.
Сыр плавленый натереть на крупной терке.
Разогреть сковороду, налить растительное масло. В горячее масло выложить лук и морковь. Обжарить на среднем огне, помешивая, 3-5 минут.
В кастрюлю с супом выложить зажарку и плавленый сыр. Посолить. Варить сырный суп с рисом под крышкой на маленьком огне 5-10 минут.
Затем добавить шпинат. Варить сырный суп со шпинатом 3-5 минут.
Помыть и мелко нарезать укроп и зеленый лук.
Добавить в суп со шпинатом яйца и зелень. Снять сырный суп с огня. Дать настояться супу 10-20 минут.
Суп сырный со шпинатом готов.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Акулина

Очень вкусный рецепт - суп.
Куриный суп с вермишелью

Куриный суп с вермишелью - первое блюдо, которое с удовольствием съедят и дети, и взрослые. Рецепт супа из куриного филе очень прост.
Продукты 
(на 6 порций)
Филе куриное - 2 шт. (500 г)
Картофель - 2-3 шт.
Морковь - 1 шт.
Лук репчатый - 1 шт.
Вермишель - 100 г
Лист лавровый - 2 шт.
Перец черный молотый - 2 щепотки (по вкусу)
Соль - 3 щепотки (по вкусу)
Масло растительное - 2 ст. л.
Вода - 2 л

Подготовьте необходимые продукты для куриного супа с вермишелью. Овощи очистите, вымойте.
Как приготовить куриный суп с вермишелью:

Куриное филе вымойте, обсушите, срежьте с филе пленки и нарежьте его крупно.
Выложите курицу в кастрюлю, залейте холодной водой, добавьте лавровые листья. Доведите до кипения и снимите пену. Варите куриное филе около 15 минут, после чего выложите кусочки филе на тарелку.
Морковь натрите на крупной терке.
Лук нарежьте мелкими кубиками.
Разогрейте на сковороде растительное масло и обжарьте на нем нарезанный лук примерно 2-3 минуты.
Добавьте к луку натертую морковь, перемешайте и обжаривайте лук и морковь еще 2 минуты.
Картофель нарежьте средними кубиками или брусочками.
Куриное филе нарежьте кусочками.
Добавьте в кастрюлю с бульоном картофель и варите примерно 10 минут.
После этого добавьте приготовленную зажарку.
В суп с овощами добавьте куриное филе.
Всыпьте в суп с курицей вермишель, аккуратно перемешайте, добавив соль и перец по вкусу. 
Варите куриный суп с вермишелью 5-7 минут. По желанию можно добавить в суп промытую измельченную зелень петрушки.
Горячему куриному супу с вермишелью дайте настояться несколько минут, разлейте суп в глубокие тарелки, посыпьте свежей зеленью и подавайте к столу.
Приятного аппетита!

----------

Алик (28.03.2021)

----------


## Акулина

Для вас простой рецепт сырного супа.
Суп с плавлеными сырками и вермишелью

Быстрый и вкусный суп на скорую руку. Такой простой суп с плавленым сырком выручит вас и разнообразит ваше меню.
Продукты 
(на 5 порций)
Плавленый сырок - 2 шт. (180 г)
Вермишель - 50-100 г (в стакане - 100 г)
Картофель средний - 2 шт.
Морковь средняя - 1 шт.
Лук репчатый - 1-2 шт.
Масло сливочное (или растительное) - 3 ч. ложки (25 г)
Соль - по вкусу
Перец - по вкусу
Зелень - по вкусу
Вода - 2 л

Ингредиенты для супа с плавленым сыром перед вами.
Как приготовить суп с плавленым сыром:

Плавленый сыр натереть на мелкой терке.
Воду налить в кастрюлю и довести до кипения. Добавить в кипящую воду сыр и готовить, помешивая, до полного растворения сыра (около 7 минут).
Тем временем картофель и лук почистить, вымыть, нарезать кубиками. Морковь почистить, вымыть, натереть на крупной терке.
Нагреть сковороду, растопить сливочное масло и обжарить лук и морковь, помешивая, минут 5-7 на среднем огне.
В кастрюлю добавить нарезанный картофель и обжаренные овощи, посолить и поперчить. Варить суп на маленьком огне до готовности картофеля, минут 15-20.
Затем добавить в суп вермишель, варить 3 минуты.
Суп с плавленым сыром и вермишелью готов. Подать суп, посыпав нарезанной зеленью. 
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Акулина

Просто сделать клецки для супа.
Постный суп с грибами и манными клецками

Когда нужен ну совсем постный суп, пригодится этот суп с грибами и манными клецками.
Продукты 
(на 4 порции)
Морковь - 1 шт. (100 г)
Лук - 1 шт. (80 г)
Шампиньоны - 3-4 шт. (100 г)
Вода - 1,5 л
Зелень - по вкусу
Перец черный молотый - по вкусу
Соль - по вкусу
Масло растительное - 1-2 ст. л.
Для манных клецек:
Масло растительное - 1,5 ст. л. (25 г)
Вода или бульон - 0,5 стакана
Манка - 80 г (0,5 стакана)
Соль - по вкусу

Подготовим ингредиенты для супа с грибами.
Как приготовить постный суп с грибами:

Морковь почистим и нарежем кубиками.
Лук мелко нарежем.
Грибы нарежем пластинками.
На сковороде разогреем масло, добавим морковь, обжарим ее со всех сторон на медленном огне около пяти минут. Затем добавим лук и, помешивая, поджарим еще 2 минуты. Солим.
Можно также поджарить грибы.
Закипятим воду, добавим масло и соль, снимем кастрюльку с огня. Затем насыпаем манку и быстро перемешиваем - получаем заварное тесто.
Раскатываем тесто до толщины 0,5 см, вырезаем галушки.
В маленькой кастрюльке закипятим воду, добавим морковь, лук и грибы, варим на медленном огне около 10-ти минут. Затем добавляем галушки. Варим еще 5-7 минут, пока галушки не всплывут. Если нужно, добавляем соль. Режем зелень. Добавляем в суп зелень и перец перед самым выключением.
Постный суп с грибами готов. Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Акулина

Мой любимый суп.
"Копчёный" сырный суп с овощами и грибами

Ароматный густой согревающий суп с грибами, овощами и колбасным копчёным сыром. Овощи используем замороженные, а их не надо резать!  :Smilie: 
Продукты 
(на 10 порций)
Овощи замороженные - 400 г
Сыр колбасный копчёный - 300 г
Шампиньоны - 250 г
Лук репчатый (среднего размера) - 2 шт.
Зелень свежая (укроп и петрушка) - 50-70 г
Чеснок - 4 зубчика (по вкусу)
Соль - по вкусу
Перец чёрный молотый - по вкусу
Масло растительное - для обжаривания
Бульон (или вода) - 1,5 л

Две средних луковицы очищаем и нарезаем мелкими кубиками.
250 г шампиньонов нарезаем мелко и добавляем к луку.
300 г копчёного колбасного сыра тоже нарезаем мелкими кубиками.
Мелко нарезаем пучок зелени (только листья). Зелень берём, какую любим, и столько, сколько хотим. У меня 50-70 г укропа и петрушки. А можно обойтись сушёной зеленью.
4 зубчика (или по вкусу) чеснока очищаем и натираем на мелкой тёрке (или практически в конце варки выжимаем через пресс уже непосредственно в суп).
Дальше нам понадобится 400-граммовая упаковка разных замороженных овощей. У меня овощная смесь состоит из цветной капусты, картошки, помидоров, моркови, кабачков, зелёного горошка, зелёной и красной фасоли. 
Можно взять другой набор овощей. А можно самим составить набор тех овощей, которые вы хотите видеть у себя в тарелке, в количестве 400 г.
В сковороде разогреваем растительное масло и выкладываем туда лук с грибами. На самом сильном огне выпариваем из грибов лишнюю жидкость. Затем уменьшаем огонь до среднего и обжариваем грибы с луком до золотистости. 
Обжаренные лук и грибы перекладываем из сковороды в миску.
В сковороду добавляем ещё масла и выкладываем туда замороженные овощи (не размораживая). 
Овощи обжариваем до золотистости.
Одновременно на соседнюю конфорку ставим кипятиться полтора литра любого бульона или воды. У меня куриный бульон.
Когда всё обжарено, а бульон закипел, загружаем в него лук с грибами.
Также в кастрюлю добавляем обжаренные овощи.
Добавляем нарезанный сыр.
Туда же выкладываем натёртый чеснок и зелень.
Солим и перчим.
Варим суп с копчёным сыром, овощами и грибами при небольшом кипении.
Если вы хотите, чтобы сыр частично растворился, а частично остался кусочками, то варим суп минут 5. 
Если вы хотите, чтобы сыр растворился полностью, то, соответственно, варим суп до полного растворения сыра.
"Копчёный" согревающий сырный суп с овощами и шампиньонами готов.
Приятного аппетита и не бойтесь экспериментировать!

----------


## Акулина

Это вкусно, суп как приготовить.
Диетический суп (Слизистый суп)
Этот суп приготовляется из риса, ячменя, крупы, овсяной муки или овсяных хлопьев. Рис или вышеперечисленные крупы надо варить один-полтора часа в соленой воде, процедить сквозь сито, потом влить в смесь, приготовленную из желтка и небольшого количества сливочного масла, размешать все это и еще раз прокипятить. По разрешению врача можно положить в суп немного сливок.

Продукты
рис 	 	по вкусу
ячмень 	 	по вкусу
мука овсяная 	 	по вкусу
или хлопья овсяные 	 	по вкусу
вода 	 	по вкусу
соль 	 	по вкусу
желток 	1	шт.
масло сливочное 	 	по вкусу
сливки 	 	по вкусу

----------

